# i want to call Canada home !



## maddog1966 (Jan 13, 2009)

G'day.

Chris is my name, i am a regional sales manager for a national supply company, i would dearly like to relocate my family to Canada to live, i do not qualify under the points system for permanent resideny as i am not classed as skilled labour, my migration agent in Perth has told me that my only option is to have a job offer from Canada, apply for work visa & once in Canada apply for residency, can anyone offer some guidance as to what may be my most successful approach, ie employment agencies etc.

Thanking you in advance
Chris & family.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

maddog1966 said:


> G'day.
> 
> Chris is my name, i am a regional sales manager for a national supply company, i would dearly like to relocate my family to Canada to live, i do not qualify under the points system for permanent resideny as i am not classed as skilled labour, my migration agent in Perth has told me that my only option is to have a job offer from Canada, apply for work visa & once in Canada apply for residency, can anyone offer some guidance as to what may be my most successful approach, ie employment agencies etc.
> 
> ...


Apologies for not replying to you sooner. Unfortunately your agent is correct insofar as you will need a job offer from a Canadian employer who is prepared to complete a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) that the job has been advertised in Canada and cannot be filled from within. If you do not have the necessary 67 points any other application will be denied.
Canadian employers particularly like to meet with job applicants. What sort of "stuff" does your present employer sell?


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

May i ask you why u want to leave australia?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You may ask the same question of those wanting to leave Canada, of which there are many. Some come here and find it's not what they expected or it doesn't work for them emotionally and financially. I'm sure the same applies to some in Australia.


----------



## maddog1966 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a good question, I have lived my 42 years in perth Western Australia, Both of my parents have passed away in the last 6 years & i now don't have that same magnatism to stay, This may sound funny, but Australia has become a little un Australian, so we made the decision just after christmas last year to open our horizons & look to somewhere else to settle for 10 -15 years, i have a few freinds that are Canadian ( lovely people ) who we have bled information from & Canada appears to be the place for us.

Thanks for your interest.
Chris & family


----------



## maddog1966 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yin.

Thanks for your reply, i have been involved with sales for 24 years, the last 10years my eployer has been Royal Wolf trading, a national company dealing with the sale, hire, modification & new product developement of new & used shipping containers, my role has evolved from Business develoement manager to regional sales manager ( with general manager responsibilities ), i am also a credited container inspector for the institute of international container lessors. my sales experience is extensive through mining, industrial & retail. 

Not a short reply, but hope this gives you some idea.

Again many thanks for your reply.

Chris & family


----------

